# Long Covid - horrifying!



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2022)

Can you read this article?  If it's limited to subscribers, I can try to copy and paste it. It's pretty shocking.

Long covid sufferers share stories of chronic fatigue, other symptoms - The Washington Post


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 29, 2022)

I can't read the article but I can guess what it states. I'm pretty sure I have had the Covid, although it wasn't actually diagnosed as such. I'm still suffering the effects, including chronic fatigue. Everything is a struggle. On the days when the fatigue lifts, I have to catch up on everything before it strikes again.


----------



## SeniorBen (Aug 29, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Can you read this article?  If it's limited to subscribers, I can try to copy and paste it. It's pretty shocking.
> 
> Long covid sufferers share stories of chronic fatigue, other symptoms - The Washington Post


They don't say whether or not the long covid sufferers had been vaccinated. I assume most of them weren't, but why leave out that information?


----------



## Lara (Aug 29, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> They don't say whether or not the long covid sufferers had been vaccinated. I assume most of them weren't, but why leave out that information?


Because you can't trust The Washington Post...ever
But with that said, I have read before about long lasting symptoms for some.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 29, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> They don't say whether or not the long covid sufferers had been vaccinated. I assume most of them weren't, but why leave out that information?


Don't know why they left it out, but it's easy to figure out. By country, look up when vaccines were widely available, available for medical personnel and for people with serious chronic conditions. Anyone who caught Covid before late December 2020 was not vaccinated because none were available for anyone.  In early 2021, vaccines were available, but the supply was insufficient until March, at least in the US.


----------



## win231 (Aug 29, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> They don't say whether or not the long covid sufferers had been vaccinated. I assume most of them weren't, but why leave out that information?


Your assumption is likely mistaken.  If they were not vaccinated, they would make a point of mentioning it.  
Everyone I know who was seriously ill with Covid was vaccinated.  And one elderly friend had a heart attack 2 days after his booster.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2022)

_*Although this article is not specifically about the vaccine, if you read it carefully it is clear that these people were all unvaccinated.  One of them, Billie Tracy, said she got Covid before she was vaccinated (she was scared to get it), then she finally did get the vaccine, but is still very sick with long haul Covid, more than a year later.  The others all seem to have gotten the disease in 2020, before there was a vaccine.  So that may answer that question. Here's the article. I wasn't able to copy the pictures.*_​The world is moving on from the pandemic. Not these covid long-haulers.​By Grace Moon
, 
Annabelle Timsit
, 
Rachel Pannett
, 
Bryan Pietsch
, 
Amy Cheng
 and 
Carolyn Van Houten

August 26, 2022 at 9:46 p.m. EDT

In many countries around the world, the hope is that the worst of the coronavirus pandemic is over. People have stripped off their masks. Quarantine rules are vanishing.
But three years in, there is still no standard test or treatment for post-covid conditions. Millions suffer from unexplained symptoms that many fear will far outlast the pandemic: unrelenting fatigue, memory loss, chest pain, diarrhea and boomeranging heart rates.

Data collected in June by the U.S. Census Bureau and analyzed by the National Center for Health Statistics showed that nearly one in five Americans who developed covid-19 still have long covid symptoms.
“Globally, no one understands what’s going on,” said Laurent Uzan, a French sports cardiologist who treats younger people with long covid. “We don’t give people a miracle cure. It’s a real war for them, daily.”

To understand how people around the world are coping, we invited readers to share their experiences with long covid, which the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention defines as a chronic condition in which symptoms appear for at least four weeks after the initial infection.
How long covid could change the way that we think about disability
Nearly 400 people from the District to the Philippines told us how long covid has impacted their lives. We heard from a nurse who said he was fired when he could no longer work, a single mother of five who struggles to sleep, a former drill sergeant with tremors and many others. Each person experienced a unique kind of suffering, but their stories shared common themes of isolation, fear and feeling left behind by health systems, employers and friends.

Here are five stories from survivors with whom we spoke over several months. These interviews have been condensed and edited for clarity, and in some cases translated into English.

Sherene Magana Cruz has dealt with symptoms for two years. (Carolyn Van Houten/The Washington Post)
Sherene Magana Cruz, Melbourne, Australia​_The 51-year-old nursing home worker contracted the coronavirus in July 2020 and spent weeks in intensive care. She is one of 200 critically ill patients being studied for long covid. Australian clinicians say she’s unlikely to ever recover fully. She’s back at work, but only one day a week, and she’s struggling to pay her bills. Her medical treatments, including weekly physiotherapy sessions funded by workplace insurance, are about to run out._

I work in aged care, where a resident was the first to come back with a positive case. The whole facility went into lockdown. I was an activity assistant, but it didn’t matter. It was all hands on deck. We became carers, kitchen hands and laundry assistants. We did whatever we could to help.
By the time I got confirmation that I was positive, I was already in the hospital. I couldn’t walk. Not even a meter. I fell to the floor at home, and my son called the ambulance. They told me that my lungs had a lot of fluid in them, and they needed to put me into a coma.
I was exhausted, so I just took it on, like, “Okay, no worries,” not realizing that I might not come out of this. The hospital called my husband five days later to say to prepare for my death because nothing was working. That was July 24, 2020. I woke up on Aug. 9.

I’m still having a lot of flashbacks and post-traumatic stress. My illness hit my daughter really bad, to the point that she tried to commit suicide, twice. It’s not just a single person’s suffering, it’s the whole family. My son contracted covid in late July, and he was scared to tell me.
There’s still just so many things that are wrong. I used to be that mum in the crowd that screamed really loud at the concert when their kid was up onstage. I can’t even do that. My throat keeps cramping.
All the pain, physical pain, is inflammation, in my feet, in my hips and in my shoulders. I’ve put on so much weight, not being able to go exercise. A friend asked if maybe losing some weight would fix my condition. I feel embarrassed. I feel like I’m one of my aged-care residents. I feel like my body’s aged 25 years.
I don’t have private health coverage, but because I contracted covid from work, I was covered. But it’s all a process. I have to do a doctor’s review every three months. I’ve got to fight to prove that I need massaging regularly because my muscles are very weak.
I’m just tired. Tired of proving to people. It’s not just covid. They have to understand that anyone that has been in a coma for a long period of time has muscle atrophy.
If you only knew me before. I was this superwoman, carrying heavy grocery shopping bags. Now I need to use a walking stick or frame. I miss jiving. I always had this rhythm. You know, I could do all styles of dancing, including tap dancing.
I had a very good memory. I would remember appointments, I would remember people’s birthdays, and I wouldn’t need to write anything down. Now I can’t remember things. I’ll be wanting to tell you a word. And I know the word. I see the word. I just can’t get it out.

Billie Tracey still needs supplemental oxygen to breathe. (Carolyn Van Houten/The Washington Post)
Billie Tracey, Washington, D.C.​_The 48-year-old stay-at-home mom was diagnosed with covid-19 in March 2021. Her condition quickly worsened, and she ended up in the intensive care unit. A year and five months since her initial diagnosis, she still needs nearly a gallon of oxygen a day to help her breathe. Her primary care doctor diagnosed her with long covid symptoms, and she hasn’t been told “when they’ll go away or even if they’ll go away.”_

On March 29, 2021, I went to the hospital because I was feeling bad and found out that I had covid. I started to deteriorate, so they transferred me to the ICU. I was sedated, and a tube was put down my throat to help me breathe. The last thing that I remember is the nurse telling me everything was going to be okay.
On my birthday, May 25, my family was told that I wasn’t going to make it, so they decided they were going to let me go. God, however, that day had different plans for me. The day they came in to say their goodbyes, I started to respond.
On June 13, I just woke up out of the blue. I still thought it was March or April, because I don’t remember the time in between. I was off my ventilator by July. I had to learn to walk again because I was in bed for so long. I was discharged on Aug. 23, 2021.

I have lung issues. I’m still on oxygen. I had depression and insomnia before covid, but it’s 10 times worse now. I also have kidney issues. Basically, covid messed with all my organs. My whole body was starting to shut down. My family doctor classified me as having chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, which is considered to be from covid, and I see a pulmonologist for that.
Sometimes I sleep maybe an hour or two, if that. I just have the fear when I go to sleep that I’m not going to be able to breathe, because of everything that I went through. My body hurts all the time.
My 22-year-old daughter Kailey is helping me full-time, and I have an aide that comes in during the day, too. Fortunately I have Medicaid, so they have paid for everything. I’m fortunate that I don’t have that big bill over my head like some people.
Looking back, I’ve learned not to be stubborn, to go to the hospital when you first get sick. I waited two weeks because I thought it was my asthma acting up. Go to the hospital and get vaccinated. I was not vaccinated before I caught covid, and I’m vaccinated now.

I know a lot of people were scared to get the vaccine, but I would tell them it’s not a hard thing to do. I was scared because I didn’t know how I was going to react to it. You can take Tylenol for a fever. If you get covid and you get put on a ventilator, there’s a chance you’re not going to make it. I was one of the fortunate ones who made it.

Matthieu Lestage continues to deal with debilitating symptoms. (Carolyn Van Houten/The Washington Post)
Matthieu Lestage, near Orleans, France​_Before Matthieu Lestage first got covid-19 in October 2020, the 44-year-old former drill sergeant led an active life with his wife and two children. He managed a fishing gear store, wrote columns, and ran a YouTube channel about nature and fishing. Nearly two years later, and after a second infection in July, he still struggles with debilitating symptoms that have left him unable to return to work.
He advocates for long covid patients as a member of the nonprofit Apresj20, meaning “after the 20th day” of the disease. Because he is enrolled in the first post-covid medical study in France, Lestage says has had a “less chaotic” experience navigating the health system than others._ _He is recognized by social security as a patient with chronic illness and many of his treatments are reimbursed. His salary is guaranteed by the state until October 2023. When that help runs out, he is not sure how he will cope._
At first, covid-19 started as a simple cold, a runny nose, a tickle in my throat. I’m physically and mentally pretty strong, so I figured it would go away. Instead, I was extremely tired. I slept 18 to 20 hours a day and had no sense of taste or smell. I had a headache more powerful than a migraine, the kind of headache that encircles your head, that prevents you from being able to think or act. I spent my time on the couch.
I got up one morning and thought I felt better. There were a few dirty dishes in the kitchen and I wanted to clean them. That’s when everything went wrong. My heart rate climbed, and I could feel it beating strongly in my chest. My legs felt like they were breaking, I had no strength, my head was foggy.


My wife called 911 and we left for the hospital on suspicion of pulmonary embolism. I almost died in the car. Emergency workers revived me on the side of the highway. At the hospital, a doctor came to see me and told me he was letting me out, that I was young, in very good physical shape, and that while it might be complicated for the next few weeks, I was going to be fine.
But it’s been 22 months of this. I have neurological problems. I have poor control over my concentration and coordination. I haven’t been able to drive. I have brain fog. I know that I can do things for roughly an hour and a half a day, and after that, nothing. I have tremors whenever I do anything.
Before I became the manager of a fishing gear store, I was a drill sergeant in the army. I did winter and summer commando courses. I jumped into the void with just a rope behind my back. I walked 100 kilometers in three days and it was no problem for me. I motivated thousands of soldiers to go through their basic training. And today I’m yelling at myself, like I used to yell at them, to keep going.
But it’s taking too long, it’s too complicated. My morale has taken a hit, because everyone is telling me they don’t know. They have theories but no certainties. I really wanted to keep moving, so every other day, I walk. Now I manage to walk 2.6 kilometers and have to stop. I have a wheelchair to help with my mobility.
It’s very tough, if only for the ego, to feel incapacitated and handicapped. I get fewer tremors, but they are still there when I do activities. I speak longer and better. And 2.6 kilometers is still much better than 20 meters. I know full well that my life will not be like before. But I’m lucky to have a second chance. I have to live it. I can’t give up.

Phil Hedayatnia says the coronavirus hit his lungs right away. (Carolyn Van Houten/The Washington Post)
Phil Hedayatnia, Singapore and Toronto​_Phil Hedayatnia knew he had worked an unhealthy amount for his technology firm, a lifestyle that didn’t help when he tested positive for the coronavirus in September 2020. During his first year of recovery, the 24-year-old Cleveland native, who used to bike for hours near the Erie Canal, couldn’t spend more than half an hour working out without difficulty breathing, his most severe long covid symptom. This problem persists to this day, leaving Hedayatnia ping-ponging between normalcy and severe breathing issues, especially when the air quality is bad. The only coping mechanism he has found to be effective is taking time off work and letting his body rest._
I was on vacation with friends when we came down with covid. Most of my friends had a pretty easy go, two or three days of flu-like symptoms. But that was not my experience at all. I didn’t lose my sense of taste or smell, nor did I even have a fever. The virus hit my lungs almost immediately, and within 12 hours, I could not breathe.
I stayed this way for the next six days. My blood oxygen level started to drop, and I saw stars whenever I took more than a few steps. Walking to the shower was hard, as was keeping down food. When one is submerged underwater and can’t breathe, the feeling of being trapped triggers some dark stuff.
Without question those six days were the most painful period of my life. Even though my symptoms miraculously cleared up on the seventh day, I later sought therapy to process what happened.


I spent four weeks in my parents’ basement when I returned home, to make sure all shreds of the virus were out of my system. But my condition took a sudden turn for the worse one month after that. When I woke up suddenly one morning with labored breathing, I went to the Cleveland Clinic, where a doctor told me I might have long covid.
I was given no advice other than general tips on how to stay in shape and adopt a balanced diet. And I then had to fight for months to have most of my nearly $100,000 medical bills covered by insurance. I am, however, still grateful for the care I received.
Compared with many other long-haulers, I am lucky because I felt supported and heard by my doctor. Through online support groups, I’ve read stories from people who say their ailments were dismissed and their health worsened. At least I don’t have to deal with that problem.
It’s sad knowing that my life won’t be the same because now perhaps one day of the week I have to tell my colleagues, “Hey, I can’t make it to work today because I can’t breathe today.” But the one silver lining from this ordeal is that it brought me closer to my family, teaching me not to take them for granted.

André Saravia worked as a nurse and was infected twice. (Carolyn Van Houten/The Washington Post)
André Saravia, Concepción, Chile​_André Saravia, 29, was working as a nurse in the covid-19 unit of a hospital when he was infected a second time in December 2020. His first infection a few months earlier was mild, but his second one sent him to the ICU and left him with symptoms including brain fog, fatigue and an extremely low heart rate. He was infected for a third time in March 2022 when he tried to resume work._
I was working with these symptoms for around six months until I collapsed, with multiple organ failure, respiratory distress, difficulty breathing and lapses in memory. I was hospitalized again. New neurological and motor symptoms, like intense burning and prickling sensations and pain similar to fibromyalgia, appeared and ended up disabling me. Every few days or weeks, I have intense episodes of pain where it hurts to move even a little.
I was in bed for a few months, and I couldn’t move due to the level of intense fatigue I had. I needed help from my brother or boyfriend just to get out of bed. My employer fired me over my long covid symptoms. Today, I am engaged in a lawsuit against them. My health has deteriorated. My quality of life has diminished.

My life before covid was totally different. I did yoga, swimming, skating. I’ve lost all that. I still haven’t been able to work. With the help of medication, my quality of life has improved a little, very little. But something is something.
I feel abandoned. Not just by my former employer, or by the system itself, so much as by my country and society. You’re part of society only if you’re productive. If you’re not working, you don’t have medical care, you don’t have anything to eat, you don’t get help.
I have now found an informal job related to my profession, doing private nursing care. It’s not ideal for me, but it’s what my body allows me to do. I need to make money to keep paying for the medical expenses that living with long covid requires.
I have written to the president, lawmakers and other health policymakers, and none has been willing to help me. The media in Chile speaks little about long covid and covid-19. Chilean society does not believe in long covid, and they are already fed up with the pandemic. I just try to move on with the pain. I unfortunately have no other option.
About this story​_Carolyn Van Houten, 31, a Washington Post photographer and the author of these photo illustrations, was following President Biden on the campaign trail when she got a mysterious pneumonia in February 2020. A few weeks later, after getting back to work, she became sick with covid-19 and never fully recovered. She continues to deal with fatigue, migraines and shortness of breath. In her case, covid triggered some autoimmune diseases that she will live with for the rest of her life. Her experience informed these illustrations, which show contrasting “before” covid photos on the left, “after” covid photos on the right and symptom lists in the middle, illustrating how symptoms are now central to the life experiences of long-haulers._


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 29, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> They don't say whether or not the long covid sufferers had been vaccinated. I assume most of them weren't, but why leave out that information?


The effect of the vaccine on long covid is a good question, not one I have seen addressed.  The folks in this article are too small a sample size to really draw any conclusions, to really know would take a good well populated epidemiological study.  Hopefully those  have been or are being done, but I don't know.


Sunny said:


> Can you read this article?  If it's limited to subscribers, I can try to copy and paste it. It's pretty shocking.
> 
> Long covid sufferers share stories of chronic fatigue, other symptoms


Hmmm... I have noticed increasing signs of fatigue, for the last 30 years or so.  Maybe I was an early case?  Or just getting older.


----------



## Been There (Aug 30, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Can you read this article?  If it's limited to subscribers, I can try to copy and paste it. It's pretty shocking.
> 
> Long covid sufferers share stories of chronic fatigue, other symptoms - The Washington Post


Talk about coincidences. This morning at 1:30 a.m. I woke up because I had to use the bathroom. After I had finished, washed my hands and was walking back to my bed, I heard what sounded like a book was being slammed to the ground. I didn’t think much of it, but the noise wouldn’t stop. It sounded like it was coming from my next door neighbor’s house. I live in a duplex, but the man next to me just turned 88 last Saturday. His relatives had a big to-do for him.

As I continued to listen, I swore it was a book being picked up and slammed on the floor. I immediately went next door, beat on his door, but still didn’t hear anything. I ran inside my house, picked up a flashlight and looked inside the best I could. I couldn’t see anything. I tried the door, it was locked, so I called 911. While waiting, I heard the noise again. I tried my best to push the door in, but nothing gave.

Then another guy just coming home from work pulled in and asked what was going on. I told him and he told me and a lady that was standing there to move aside. He’s a big guy and he knocked the door off of its one hinge. Finally we were able to get the door open enough that we could get in. The man fell out of bed and onto the floor. He grabbed the book he was reading and was slamming that to the floor. The cops got here first, then the fire truck and finally the ambulance.

The man had a stroke and his whole right side was paralyzed. They loaded him into the ambulance and off to the hospital they went. His son was just here for a few minutes and left. I asked him to please leave me a key, in case there is a next time.

I am going into the hospital shortly to see how he is doing.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2022)

behind a pay wall for me as well.. but here we have some very long covid sufferers. A member of Parliament and husband of a well known TV presenter here has had it since the beginning of 2020.. he was in a coma for months, he's completely disabled now, and altho' he was allowed out of hospital to a hospital bed within his home, he's but a shadow of his former self, barely talks... can't walk.. and now he's been rushed back into hospital.. https://www.hellomagazine.com/healt...erek-draper-health-setback-operation-kidneys/

The worst of it all is this is a relatively previously fit young man with a young family, a good job.. and now.. overnight.. not only has he lost his health , his job.. ( presumably).. Kate has lost her husband in every way ...as a Man and provider, and father to the children ..without warning, and further to that she's got to work full time, yet provide for him as a carer..


----------



## NorthernLight (Aug 30, 2022)

Thank you for the article. I can't afford to get this. No one to look after me, etc. Health is number one.


----------



## chic (Aug 30, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> They don't say whether or not the long covid sufferers had been vaccinated. I assume most of them weren't, but why leave out that information?



Vaccinated and unvaccinated are equals again since the CDC says so.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Thank you for the article. I can't afford to get this. No one to look after me, etc. Health is number one.


Same here


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 30, 2022)

chic said:


> Vaccinated and unvaccinated are equals again since the CDC says so.


Can you point to where the CDC said that?  It would be interesting...


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2022)

chic said:


> Vaccinated and unvaccinated are equals again since the CDC says so.
> 
> View attachment 236944


Chic, where does the CDC say that?

Read the article, since you apparently haven't.  These people were all unvaccinated. Four out of the five got Covid in 2020, before there was a vaccine. The fifth got it a few months later, in March 2021, when people were beginning to get the vaccine, but she hadn't, as she was "afraid to."  She did get the vaccine later, but that was kind of like locking the barn door after the horse is out.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 31, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Chic, where does the CDC say that?


Perhaps @chic was referring to the CDC's August 11 news release.  https://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2022/p0811-covid-guidance.html

It updates guidance for people exposed to covid so that the guidance is now the same for people vaccinated or not.  It used to be different.  CDC still recommends vaccination.

Just a guess...


----------



## Della (Aug 31, 2022)

win231 said:


> Your assumption is likely mistaken.  If they were not vaccinated, they would make a point of mentioning it.
> Everyone I know who was seriously ill with Covid was vaccinated.  And one elderly friend had a heart attack 2 days after his booster.


Well you know me, Win, and I was in the hospital seriously ill with Covid, Christmas of 2020 before the vaccines came out.  At the  same time my friend's unvaccinated 57 year old daughter was in the hospital and died from it.  Your elderly friend probably had the heart attack because he was elderly and not from the booster.  Shot reactions usually happen immediately afterward which is why they have angioedema types like me wait for 30 minutes before going home.


Alligatorob said:


> Hmmm... I have noticed increasing signs of fatigue, for the last 30 years or so. Maybe I was an early case? Or just getting older.



I know what you mean.  I'm not unsympathetic to the long termers, but I do wonder if some of them are just fatigued because they're aging and overweight.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 31, 2022)

We have had an outbreak of COVID in the Sr. Living Facility where I live.  7 people, all vaccinated, have contracted it and have been quarantined for at least 2 weeks now.  I don't understand the long quarantine at all, for I too, read that CDC article when it came out.  None of these residents had ever had the virus before and do not appear to be sick at all.  Needless to say, they are getting rather fed up with this continuing lock down.  I had a severe case of the Virus that attacked my sinuses when it was first discovered over 2 yrs. ago.  I ran fevers of over 104 for a few days and my body kept twitching and jerking involuntarily, and had no sense of smell or taste.  It felt as though flaming arrows were attacking my ethmoid and sphenoid sinuses every few minutes, and I couldn't have cared less if I died.  I did pull through by the grace of God and still have some shooting pains into those particular sinuses.  I've been vaccinated since then 4 times and I react so violently, that I was as sick as if I had the virus itelf.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 1, 2022)

One of the odd side-effects of having Covid is losing your facial  hair. My eyebrows disappeared. I looked as though I had been over-zealous with the tweezers and I was going to be eyebrow-less for the rest of my life. I'm very pleased to see that they have started growing again.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> One of the odd side-effects of having Covid is losing your facial  hair. My eyebrows disappeared. I looked as though I had been over-zealous with the tweezers and I was going to be eyebrow-less for the rest of my life. I'm very pleased to see that they have started growing again.


I had Covid at the start of 2020... mine was quite a mild version..altho' it didn't feel like that at the time, but I was only really poorly for 4 days. My husband the following week went down with it, and was really ill for 16 days. lost his sense of taste and smell.. and 2 .5 years on it still hasn't returned ... Neither of us lost our eyebrows...


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 1, 2022)

win231 said:


> Your assumption is likely mistaken.  If they were not vaccinated, they would make a point of mentioning it.
> Everyone I know who was seriously ill with Covid was vaccinated.  And one elderly friend had a heart attack 2 days after his booster.


I know of several people that got the vaccine and booster shots end up getting Covid.


----------



## win231 (Sep 1, 2022)

Ladybj said:


> I know of several people that got the vaccine and booster shots end up getting Covid.


I think just about everyone knows.  But not everyone wants to admit it.  They desperately want to believe they made the right decision by getting vaccinated.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 1, 2022)

My son- in- law had it in March 2020,still hasn't regained his sense of smell,he was not vaccinated at that time as it wasn't available.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 1, 2022)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> My son- in- law had it in March 2020,still hasn't regained his sense of smell,he was not vaccinated at that time as it wasn't available.


----------



## win231 (Sep 1, 2022)

Ladybj said:


> I know of several people that got the vaccine and booster shots end up getting Covid.


We've already heard about several celebrities, presidents & their wives.  If they weren't famous, we would never have heard about them.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Sep 1, 2022)

A good friend of mine got Covid November 2020 and was dead 3 days later. I have received 3 shots. I got Covid in June and it was mild. I never get the flu shot so am probably done unless Covid turns deadly again. Luckily the mutations appear to be getting milder.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 1, 2022)

I've had Covid twice.  I got it in March 2020 during the first wave when no vaccines were available.  I had the usual fever, chills and chest congestion.  It took forever to get rid of the congestion.  I've since been vaxxed and twice boosted.  I got the latest strain in May of this year.  I had a mild fever and again... chest congestion.  It took me over 2 months to get rid of the chest congestion.  That was the worst part.  Thank goodness, I haven't had fatigue or some of the other symptoms.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 1, 2022)

I feel *so* sorry for those who are suffering COVID's long term effects. Their lives have been turned upside down and things may never be the same. I was telling my son yesterday how fortunate he is not to be one of them after I read the article you posted Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2022)

It has been repeated (endlessly!) that the vaccine doesn't necessarily prevent Covid. It prevents most people who get it from serious illness, or death. I don't see anything so hard to understand about that.


----------



## win231 (Sep 2, 2022)

Sunny said:


> It has been repeated (endlessly!) that the vaccine doesn't necessarily prevent Covid. It prevents most people who get it from serious illness, or death. I don't see anything so hard to understand about that.


Those who are capable of using logic find it hard to understand because of vaccinated people who become seriously ill & die.


----------



## Moon Rat (Sep 2, 2022)

I have now had COVID twice and have been vaccinated, plus 1 booster. The first time I had COVID, no vaccines were available. I asked about getting a booster, #2, and the doctor at the hospital said the CDC suggests waiting 90 days. He also said that this disease has no end date. A person can get COVID any number of times. I asked him if he thinks COVID will still be with us 10 years from now. His answer was as of now there is no reason to think it won’t. I told him “This is just nuts.”


----------



## Moon Rat (Sep 2, 2022)

Got another call from docs and she wanted to do another COVID test. After the test,  she didn’t say much, except she was ordering a new drug for me. I asked what was the name. She said Molnupiravir. I asked what was it supposed to do. She said “Save your life.” I said, “Ok, I’ll go pick it up” and walked away. She yells “wait a minute. I said “what?” Don’t you want to know more?” I said “no, thanks” and left.

What else is there to know? The pharmacist, a friend of mine, is going to give me all the ups and downs about it and anything else I want to know, I can either look on the internet or ask people on this forum. Some pretty smart people here, I have learned.

Then as I’m going out the door to the doctor’s office, there’s this gorgeous redhead I knew from years ago. She stops and wants to talk, but I told her I have to keep moving. Busy day today. So she asks very quickly, “Do you want to come over for dinner tonight?” I told her that I would really like that, but I have COVID, so I’m quarantined for the next 5 days.” Then she offers to make it and come over to my house with the meal. I told her “I have COVID, didn’t you hear me? She said she just got over it last week so we would be ok. I told her ok then, come over about 5 and we can talk a little before we eat. You just never know when your luck is going to change.


----------

